# Here is a problem.



## STLfirewood (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a 1992 GMC Yukon. It's on it's last leg. Now the government tells me They'll give me $4500 trade towards a new car. I want to buy the cheapest car I can just for a get around machine. You now the kind 5-speed and A/C nothing else. The Dodge Caliber is the cheapest they sell. Starting MSRP is 17k The Focus is 15k as is the Cobalt. But I can get a Hyundai for $9900. So I can give them my Yukon and walk out with a new Hyundai for $5400. So do I save money and send some of our Governments money to a foreign company and add to an existing problem. Or do I eat an extra 5k and get an American car. This Program is not very well thought out. It really sounds like a loser either way. Should I feel bad and get the Hyundai. Or Feel good about a purchase but spend a lot more.

Scott


----------



## Biker Dude (Jul 20, 2009)

Sell the Yukon or scrap it. Buy a 1991-1996 Ford Escort or Mercury Tracer with a 1.9 liter engine and 5 speed transmission for $800-$1200 and enjoy your 35 mpg and no car payment.


----------



## johninky (Jul 21, 2009)

May want to do some research before buying a Caliper. From what I have read, it may be one of the worse cars ever manufactured.


----------



## chowdozer (Jul 23, 2009)

STLfirewood said:


> I have a 1992 GMC Yukon. It's on it's last leg. Now the government tells me They'll give me $4500 trade towards a new car. I want to buy the cheapest car I can just for a get around machine. You now the kind 5-speed and A/C nothing else. The Dodge Caliber is the cheapest they sell. Starting MSRP is 17k The Focus is 15k as is the Cobalt. But I can get a Hyundai for $9900. So I can give them my Yukon and walk out with a new Hyundai for $5400. So do I save money and send some of our Governments money to a foreign company and add to an existing problem. Or do I eat an extra 5k and get an American car. This Program is not very well thought out. It really sounds like a loser either way. Should I feel bad and get the Hyundai. Or Feel good about a purchase but spend a lot more.
> 
> Scott



When the Hyundai's first came out, they were junk. Now they have a 10yr/100K mile warranty. And Hyundai has a $1.49 gas deal going too.

http://www.businessweek.com/managing/content/jun2009/ca20090629_479112.htm


----------



## clearance (Jul 24, 2009)

chowdozer said:


> When the Hyundai's first came out, they were junk. Now they have a 10yr/100K mile warranty. And Hyundai has a $1.49 gas deal going too.
> 
> http://www.businessweek.com/managing/content/jun2009/ca20090629_479112.htm



Way to get behind your country there buddy, didn't you guys have a nasty war with them Koreans once, come to think of it........


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jul 24, 2009)

My sister has a little dodge nitro that she traded a suburban in for, she told my wife she only had to finance 8100 but she #####es all the time about being to small. It looks nice, and drives good. I think her bourbon was a 94, And if I know my sister she only had 1000 down if lucky. Most places are hurting real bad right now. When we bought my wifes truck we had 5 places wanting our money, I would just call back and forth and tell what it would take to get our money. We ended up getting her liberty for 16,700 brand new with a lifetime warrenty, 9000 off msrp. The market is yours for the taking if you play your cards right, good luck and hope you find something.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Jul 24, 2009)

Buy the Hyundai. It wont leave you on the side of the road. And, it was most likely built by Americans in America. Probably in Alabama.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 24, 2009)

clearance said:


> Way to get behind your country there buddy, didn't you guys have a nasty war with them Koreans once, come to think of it........



Pends what side you were on, helped a few, killed a few, drew a line in the dirt basically. 

Hyundia's are from this side that line.


----------



## clearance (Jul 24, 2009)

nilzlofgren said:


> Buy the Hyundai. It wont leave you on the side of the road. And, it was most likely built by Americans in America. Probably in Alabama.



Ok, I understand some of the foriegn car companies jobs may be in the US, but where do the profits go? Are they spent in the US, to help your country?


----------



## STLfirewood (Jul 27, 2009)

Well I bought a car today. I found a Caliper on the lot with power everything, wheels, tint,cruise,cd player, and a 5-speed. The sticker on this one was $17500. It's an 09 but was built in mid 08. So it had a different sticker price and option list. Dodge had a match on the government $4500. So I got 9k off for that and another $1200 for my dads employee discount(retired auto worker) I walked out of the dealership with a new 09 Caliber for $7414. Not a bad deal at all.

Scott


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jul 27, 2009)

Cool hope you like it. Sounds like you got a good deal, was you able to get the lifetime with your purchase?


----------



## Bearcreek (Aug 2, 2009)

clearance said:


> Ok, I understand some of the foriegn car companies jobs may be in the US, but where do the profits go? Are they spent in the US, to help your country?



Thing is, I think I would rather have some of the profits go overseas than to have my tax dollars used to shore up companies who should have went out of business because of incompetance. At least if I buy a Honda I get something for it. I've never bought a new vehicle but my money is being given to a couple of the big american auto companies anyway.


----------



## mactodd (Aug 4, 2009)

Biker Dude said:


> Sell the Yukon or scrap it. Buy a 1991-1996 Ford Escort or Mercury Tracer with a 1.9 liter engine and 5 speed transmission for $800-$1200 and enjoy your 35 mpg and no car payment.



:agree2:

My '95 Escort has 184k on it, and is the most dependable car I have ever owned. Some things are just flat wearing out now, but it hasn't spent it's life in a garage. Just put gas in it, and change the oil once and a while. I can't find a reason to get rid of it.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Sep 20, 2009)

Biker Dude said:


> Sell the Yukon or scrap it. Buy a 1991-1996 Ford Escort or Mercury Tracer with a 1.9 liter engine and 5 speed transmission for $800-$1200 and enjoy your 35 mpg and no car payment.



:agree2:


----------



## DANOAM (Sep 20, 2009)

clearance said:


> Ok, I understand some of the foriegn car companies jobs may be in the US, but where do the profits go? Are they spent in the US, to help your country?



Stockholders


----------



## clearance (Sep 20, 2009)

DANOAM said:


> Stockholders



Thats cool, but where are they, I think, Japan.


----------



## DANOAM (Sep 21, 2009)

clearance said:


> Thats cool, but where are they, I think, Japan.



Sure, Japan. But also the US, Canada, Uk or whoever chooses to purchase the stock. Just the same as Ford or any other publicly held corp.


----------

